# "Update not successful" Help



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

This is crazy (and I have searched for an answer, but keep going around in circles). I've uninstalled my screensaver hack a couple of times before, and all went well. This time (twice, actually), I've copied and pasted the update default screensaver bin file, but the update has been unsuccessful. Am I missing a step? The way I remember it (and from what I've read here), the update file removed the user screensaver hack, right?  Thanks. Sorry to ask about something that should be simple.
I'm using 2.3.3, by the way.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

There's a separate 'uninstall' file for each type of Kindle - K2, K2i, DX and DXi. To remove the hack you need to put the correct uninstall file in the root directory and that should activate the 'update your kindle feature' on the settings menu. Once you perform the update, presuming it works, you don't need to do anything else.

Are you sure you're using the uninstall file and not the install file?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I thought there was an uninstall file that needed to be installed first, but couldn't find a reference to one. I'm trying to get out of the house soon, and think I should have waited until I wasn't rushed. I'm going to "the big city" where 3G reception is excellent, so thought I'd go prepared for the update IF the update gods thought it was my time. I'll search again for the uninstall file. I'm using 2.3.3. Do you know if the uninstall file is the same one that we used previously? Thanks!


----------



## Concrete Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

I have version 2.0.3.  I installed the screensaver hack, but only just uninstalled it yesterday, since there was nothing in update 2.3 I cared about.  The uninstallation was successful (I think...Edgar Allan Poe is staring me in the face).  I still had the zip file I used to create the hack, so I had the correct uninstall file.  I left the wireless on all night with it plugged into the charger.  And the "Update your Kindle" option is still grayed out.  I'm not trying to get 2.5, I'm just trying to get it up to speed with 2.3 or whatever.  Should I wait a little longer?  Do the "Restore to factory settings" option? I've already restarted it a couple times to no avail, but should I do a hard restart?  Help!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I found the uninstall file. Geesh. Can't believe I couldn't find it earlier. I thought I'd need to apply the file to update to the default screensavers, but I have goodl old Ralph Ellison staring at me, so I guess I don't need to do anything more. Gee. Can't wait for creepy Emily or Oscar to show up. <shudder>


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We have two threads on this subject so I am going to merge them together. Good luck with unhacking your Kindles! I got the font hack off (after a few tries) but can't help with the screensaver. Sorry!

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> We have two threads on this subject so I am going to merge them together. Good luck with unhacking your Kindles! I got the font hack off (after a few tries) but can't help with the screensaver. Sorry!
> 
> Leslie
> Global Mod


Leslie, I apologize for starting a new thread. I was in a hurry and couldn't find what I was looking for in the old thread.


----------



## Concrete Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Leslie, I apologize for starting a new thread. I was in a hurry and couldn't find what I was looking for in the old thread.


I think she was talking about me.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

concrete_queen said:


> I have version 2.0.3. I installed the screensaver hack, but only just uninstalled it yesterday, since there was nothing in update 2.3 I cared about. The uninstallation was successful (I think...Edgar Allan Poe is staring me in the face). I still had the zip file I used to create the hack, so I had the correct uninstall file. I left the wireless on all night with it plugged into the charger. And the "Update your Kindle" option is still grayed out. I'm not trying to get 2.5, I'm just trying to get it up to speed with 2.3 or whatever. Should I wait a little longer? Do the "Restore to factory settings" option? I've already restarted it a couple times to no avail, but should I do a hard restart? Help!


They only push out the over-the-air update for a limited time. In order to update to 2.3.3, you would need to do it manually. Unfortunately, Amazon has replaced the 2.3.3 update information with the 2.5 info....

edit:

I have found the 2.3.3 file URLs... Download the _correct version for your Kindle_, drop it onto your Kindle _via USB_,
then on your Kindle click Home -> Menu -> Settings -> Menu -> Update Your Kindle.

Kindle (U.S. Wireless)
Kindle (Global Wireless)
Kindle DX (U.S. Wireless)
Kindle DX (Global Wireless)


----------



## Concrete Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> They only push out the over-the-air update for a limited time. In order to update to 2.3.3, you would need to do it manually. Unfortunately, Amazon has replaced the 2.3.3 update information with the 2.5 info....
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


You rock, thanks! I was so afraid I'd done something wrong!


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

You guys are SO good!  I had the exact same problem (wanted the new update, but never installed 2.3 because I loved the font hack.  When I tried to find the file for the 2.3 update I discovered that Amazon had replaced the page with the 2.5.  But I knew someone on Kindleboards would have found it.
Many, many thanks, pidgeon92!!!
Berni


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The Mobileread forums also has the 2.3.4 update which I installed yesterday. A step closer to 2.5. Not.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks. I had assumed that update 2.3.3 wasn't for the Kindle US after leaving Whispernet on overnight for a couple weeks and never getting it. Now I'm finally up to date - at least for the moment.


----------



## Jill1989 (Feb 4, 2010)

I am still on 2.3 and confused on how to do this:

Download the correct version for your Kindle, drop it onto your Kindle via USB,

Could someone explain step by step as I am stupid?  I know how to download the correct version but not how to drop it onto my Kindle via USB.

Thanks!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Jill1989 said:


> I am still on 2.3 and confused on how to do this:
> 
> Download the correct version for your Kindle, drop it onto your Kindle via USB,
> 
> ...


Do you have a PC or a Mac? I have a Mac and I can explain that, but if you have a PC we'll have to wait for another poster to step up.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Generic version of steps:
1. Determine type of Kindle (K2, K2i, KDX, KDXi) because there is a different file appropriate for each one. 
2. Remove hacks, if any, from your Kindle. If you did not put any hacks (font or screensaver) on your Kindle, then this step is done.
3. Download the update file to your computer. The links for 2.3.3 are in a post above; 2.5 has not yet been made available by Amazon; 2.4 apparently does not exist.
4. Go to the Home page on the Kindle so that you are not in the middle of a book, etc. Connect your Kindle to your computer using the USB cable. The Kindle should appear on your computer as an external or USB drive. (On most Windows machines there will be an option to open the drive to view the files. Choose this one. The window that appears will show the root directory of the Kindle with folders for documents, etc. This root directory is where the file should be put, not in any of the folders.) The Kindle itself should show a message about being sure to disconnect it properly. Never disconnect the Kindle while this message is showing.
5. On your computer, using the method you normally use to copy files from one location to another (as when copying to any other USB drive), copy the update file to the Kindle root directory.
6. Properly disconnect the Kindle from your computer. The procedure varies depending on the computer. If you do not know the correct procedure or if your computer is running Vista, just shutdown the computer normally.
7. When the Kindle is no longer mounted as a drive on your computer, the screen on the Kindle will go back to what it was showing before, usually the Home page. Disconnect the USB cable from the Kindle and the computer the computer.
8. The option to update your Kindle should now be available.


----------

